# Forum Home Renovation Bathrooms  how are bathroom mirrors attached to wall?

## wozzzzza

have an 800x1000 mirror needing to be attached to bathroom wall above vanity, how is this normally done?  by srilling holes in the mirror and putting mounting screwn with chrome cap or is there another way without drilling??

----------


## skot

I took my mirror to a glass supplier and they put an aluminium border on it. I then drilled the fixing screws through the border and used caps on the screws that match the border.

----------


## Pulse

Little mirror clips with springs that hold the glass. Hard to explain but that are in every hardware store. Other option is double sided tape with some neutral cure silicone. 
Good luck
Pulse

----------


## Gooner

You can mechanically fix it to the wall, but personally I think this does not look as nice. Also, after time, any little chrome screws, knobs, clips, etc you use to mechanically fix a mirror to a wall will look dirty and tatty. 
I recently installed a wall mirror 800x500 in my ensuite. I was going for the mechanical fixing but then changed my mind. I am happy I did. 
Instead I fixed it using Max Bond construction adhesive. They make an adhesive that is recommended for this job. (The tube clearly states that it is recommended for fixing mirrors to walls). There are various similar adhesives, this just happens to be the one I used. 
To fix it to the wall I also used double sided tape. The double sided tape holds it in place while the adhesive dries. (You dont want to come back a day later and find that the mirror has firmly adhered to the wall at a 45 degree angle after sliding down 2 feet). 
I also had a 500x300 mirror demister I adhered to the back of the mirror. I did not use any adhesive over the demister, so the mirror is fixed in place by having adhesive only around the perimieter. It has adhered well and is not going anywhere. 
After the glue dried I also put a bead of clear silicone around the perimeter of the mirror so moisture would not get it. Can;t see this at all. 
I much prefer the look of adhering the mirror to the wall as it is easy to clean and looks clean. Dont like the little chrome screw fixtures or corner hinges used to mechanically fix the mirror to the wall. I personally think it looks ugly. Go the glue. 
Finished result can be seen here -> http://www.renovateforum.com/attachm...2&d=1236343307

----------


## wozzzzza

but if i wanted to remove a glued on mirror, how would i do that? 
Also Gooner, where did oyu get that cool glass shelf from and how much was it? im after one.

----------


## China

I have fixed many mirrors to walls by using neutral cure silicon, the answer to remove a glued mirror is you don't, well not in one piece

----------


## Gooner

> Also Gooner, where did oyu get that cool glass shelf from and how much was it? im after one.

  I got it for $60 (after some haggling) from a budget plumbing store near my house.

----------


## Compleat Amateu

Mate of mine simply attached his (with neutral cure silicone) to the underlying wall lining, i.e. not on the tiles but attached to the wallboard and grouted in. 
Looks the duck's guts, wish I'd have thought of it.  No edges to get grotty, no fixing clips, nothing but mirror.  Same thickness as tiles helps, I suspect.

----------


## Master Splinter

A real man uses a Nail Gun to fix his mirror to a wall......

----------


## wozzzzza

> A real man uses a Nail Gun to fix his mirror to a wall......

   thats sounds more like it, might give that a go, i have one of them, do you have to drill pilot holes first in the mirror or will the nail just drive its way through by itself?

----------


## Richard_1983

A real man doesn't use pilot holes...

----------


## China

Using a nail gun also gives that modern crazed effect

----------

